
Ask HN: Ever heard about world's biggest student organization? - kiloreux
That&#x27;s &quot;Aiesec&quot;,  have you ever heard about ? if yes what do you think ?
======
fatimafouda
It's pretty prevalent at universities in my country Egypt. Most students apply
for an opportunity to travel, and not necessarily for the volunteer work.
Personally, I think that the organization's goals aren't very clear. The girl
at their booth told me their goal is "to spread world peace.."

